

A Call For Web Developers To Deprecate Their CSS - poolpool
https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/1f6430781393

======
alexgaribay
I honestly cannot tell if this is a trolling post.

^ _Are you a web developer? Of course you are, this is Medium._

From what I understand, most web developers don't use Medium. They make their
own blog/website.

^ _California Style Sheets are a standard..._

California? Really?

^ _This Node code takes up only 2 lines and there are 0 spaces. Essentially,
we are saving lines, spaces, and files (delete your .css documents!)._

CSS can be minified to be one line and no spaces.

~~~
runawaybottle
Man, it's a troll post, but it might be a little too meta for even the biggest
HN fiend with potential shot at Gulp vs Grunt?

document.getElementById(‘gulp’).style.color=‘#00f’;
document.getElementById(‘gulp’).style.padding=‘10px’;

I have no idea, I thought I hated the post, but now I seem to like it for its
absolute strangeness.

------
computerslol
Nice troll :D

